# Rahmenschaden - und keine Hilfe



## Tubi (16. April 2013)

Moin,
- Forum als letzte Rettung. Mein Lapierre-Bike X-Control 313 hat wohl den Geist aufgegeben. Nur leider kann ich nicht mal dieses wirklich bestätigt bekommen. 
Der Fahrradladen, damals ein Lapierre-Fachhändler, bei dem ich das bike gekauft habe, hat mittlerweile leider dicht gemacht. So habe ich, als bei einer Inspektion in einem anderen Bikeshop Risse im Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau meines Bikes festgestellt wurden die Firma Lapierre angemailt und um Hilfe gebeten, da der nächste Lapierre-Händler ca. 300 km entfernt ist. Die Firma Lapierre sagte, ich solle mir einen Lapierre-Händler suchen, der würde den Fall dann mit ihnen abwickeln. Nur dies ist leider nicht so leicht. Im ganzen PLZ-Bereich 2 gibt es keinen Lapierre-Händler. Da mein Sohn zu diesem Zeitpunkt für ein halbes Jahr in Nürnberg war, habe ich die dort ansässige Fahrradkiste gebeten, sich meines Problems anzunehmen. Wurde mir auch prompt zugesagt, ich habe Fotos des Schadens dorthin gemailt und mir wurde geantwortet, dass man Lapierre kontaktiert und sich dann wieder meldet. Nur leider ist in den Monaten danach nichts geschehen. Mailanfragen wurden nicht beantwortet und vor Ort wurde meinem Sohn gesagt, Lapierre hätte sich noch nicht gemeldet oder wäre im Weihnachtsurlaub etc. Mag ja sein, aber irgendwann wird es einem doch zu bunt und ich habe wieder Lapierre angemailt, mit der Bitte mir einen kompetenten Händler zu benennen. Dieses wurde nicht gemacht, ich solle mir selbst einen suchen. 
Dann flatterte mir die Werbung von Bergzeit in Otterfing ins Haus, dass sie nun Lapierre-Händler wären. Also habe ich die angeschrieben und um Hilfe gebeten. Leider kam nur die Standard-Antwort: Wir können uns ihres Problems nicht annehmen und sie haben das Bike ja auch nicht bei uns gekauft. Der Laden hat sich bei mir auf Dauer disqualifiziert. Die Frage an Lapierre, wie das denn nun funktionieren soll mit dem Selbstsuchen eines kompetenten Händlers wurde nicht mal mehr beantwortet. 
Auch die Zeitschrift Moutainbike magazien habe ich als jahrelanger Abonnent um Hilfe gebeten. Auch hier kam keine Antwort. 
Kennt irgend jemand noch eine Möglichkeit, wie man an Lapierre rankommen kann oder fühlt sich evtl. ein Händler angesprochen und versucht den Fall zu klären. 
Ich finde, es ist als Kunde nicht zuviel verlangt, wenn man im Schadensfall einen Ansprechpartner benannt bekommen möchte. Der Service von Lapierre scheint dieses allerdings anders zu sehen.
Danke und Gruß
Tubi


----------



## merino (18. April 2013)

Hallo Tubi,
auch wenn Du schon ziemlich genervt bist, würde ich nochmals bei der Fahrradkiste anrufen. Ich gehe seit Jahren in diesen Laden und habe ausschließlich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Manchmal wird einfach etwas vergessen. Es hat auch ein paar Wechsel bei den Mitarbeitern gegeben, so dass es evtl. daher verschludert wurde. Wie gesagt, ich habe selten so einen guten Service und so eine gute Beratung erlebt. 
Ich hoffe, Deine Geschichte nimmt ein gutes Ende.
Gruß M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (19. April 2013)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich bestätigen, dass Lapierre einen Drecksservice hat. Allein aus dem Grund würde ich kein Bike mehr von denen kaufen. Das läuft bei anderen Herstellern wesentlich einfacher und kulanter.


----------



## vitaminc (20. April 2013)

Bei welchen anderen ?

Ich schätze es kommt halt oft auf den Händler an.

Frag Doch mal beim @Bikedude001 nach, der hat meines Wissens nen guten Draht zu Lapierre, vielleicht kann er Dir helfen!


----------



## Tubi (21. April 2013)

Danke für eure Tipps, ich werde es versuchen.
Gruß
Tubi


----------



## zwente (23. April 2013)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich bestätigen, dass Lapierre einen Drecksservice hat. Allein aus dem Grund würde ich kein Bike mehr von denen kaufen. Das läuft bei anderen Herstellern wesentlich einfacher und kulanter.



Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen dass Lapierre einen TOP-Service hat.
Montags abends ging mein Rahmen mit Riss zum Händler meines Vertrauens, in meiner Anwesenheit wurde bei LP angerufen und alles abgeklärt. Hab bei der Gelegenheit Steuerlager und Tretlager tauschen lassen und konnte meinen Rahmen freitags morgens abholen (dazwischen war sogar noch ein Feiertag).
Oftmals ist's der Händler der den Unterschied macht - LP kann nix dafür wenn ein Bike z.B. nen Monat beim Händer rumsteht...


----------



## kyrildesign (1. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## yamtchu (8. Mai 2013)

Als es meinen Rahmen damals zerlegt hat, habe ich mich auch gleich mit dem Shop in dem ich es gekauft habe in Verbindung gesetzt. Die haben es Wochenlang nicht auf die Reihe bekommen überhaupt die Abwicklung in die Wege zu leiten das der defekte Rahmen überhaupt zu denen kommt.

Ich bin dann wieder zu dem Händler "BDO" bei dem ich seit jahren gekauft habe. Obwohl das Bike nicht von denen war wurde mir freundlich geholfen. !OHNE! das ich dafür einen cent bezahlt habe.
Die Abwicklung über Lapierre war dennoch sehr zäh und dauerte ca. ein halbes Jahr.

Mein Lapierre hab ich zwar immernoch und es ist nach wie vor mein Lieblingsbike, aber auch das letzte das ich von Lapierre hab.

Lapierre ist damit für mich Geschichte.


----------



## motoerhead (27. Juni 2013)

hi hi, 

ich habs durch zufall gelesen, in Roth, ca 20km südlich von Nürnberg gibt es einen Händler, der auch lapierre bikes im laden stehen hat. ob er wirklich händler ist oder die dinger nur zum spaß da stehen hat, weiß ich leider nicht. 

http://www.herobikes.de/

die machen auf mich einen sehr guten Eindruck und man hör nur gutes! 

ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen. 

gruß Daniel


----------



## Flustrian (4. Oktober 2013)

Typisch Lapierre.......


----------

